# Did Sauron had the One Ring on him during his captivity at Nùmenor ?



## Black Horseman (Mar 20, 2002)

The rings were done aproximately in 1300 during the 2nd age. Sauron has been captured later on by the last king of Nùmenor, Ar-Pharazôn who bring him on his island. The bright Dark Lord made quite a mess on this mighty island that lead to the submersion and exodus of the Nùmenoreans. During a long time Sauron was the prisoner of the mightiest king ever the king who wants to rule the world. How can Pharazôn could've let Sauron keep the ring on him he knew Sauron had a «magic» ring that give him incredible power. More than anybody else he wanted those kind of power, he always been a LITTLE BIT evil. I don't think he would've let this chance go. If Sauron left the ring in M-E who could've hold it for him, or hide it from the elves? I'm really wondering about that. Is there any explanation some where I was hoping to find some in the Unfinished of the 2nd but there is nothing. Once again ther's a unfinished bridge over Tolkien's Middle-Earth Ages.


----------



## Eonwe (Mar 20, 2002)

In HoME someone posted a JRRT letter that says that Sauron had the Ring in Numenor. But Bucky did a good job pointing out, how do you carry a Ring back to ME without a body to carry it with (the body of Sauron fell into the abyss, while he was laughing about the Edain in his recliner)?

Putting it in the First Bank and Trust of Mordor's safety deposit boxes seems silly. Not sure if Ar-Pharazon actually knew if Sauron had the One Ring? I would think he would know?

On this topic, I look back at Tolkien writing in the forward to LoTR that he saw many mistakes, some major some minor in the work... And certainly since the Sil. was published after his death he wasn't able to remove this inconsistency.

OR, you could imagine Sauron on a deep sea expedition, searching for the Ring somewhere near the sunken Numenor


----------



## Brent (Mar 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eonwe _
> *In HoME someone posted a JRRT letter that says that Sauron had the Ring in Numenor. But Bucky did a good job pointing out, how do you carry a Ring back to ME without a body to carry it with (the body of Sauron fell into the abyss, while he was laughing about the Edain in his recliner)?
> 
> Putting it in the First Bank and Trust of Mordor's safety deposit boxes seems silly. Not sure if Ar-Pharazon actually knew if Sauron had the One Ring? I would think he would know?
> ...



I agree. When reading the Sil. it states that when Sauron got back to Morder from Numneor he once again took up his ring. So it seems from reading he left it behind. Yet I've seen a post on here that says the Prof. said in a letter that he had it with him in Numenor. Bit out of phase then since if his form was destroyed in the downfall how could he get his ring back with him ? and why does it say he once again took up his ring when he gets back ?
Sauron was amongst the top counsel of Ar-Pharazon not a mere prisoner presumably his armies in Mordor were still there, he wasn't beneath taking calculated risks (the ring was a risk for a Maia, destroy the ring and thats him gone) I think he would have left it in Mordor unless he needed it. Then perhaps tolkien had second thoughts on him leaving it behind - anyway the biggest problem with him taking it with him is how he got it back without form.
He didn't need the ring to corrupt people he could do that on his own.


----------



## Cian (Mar 21, 2002)

> " ... he got free transport to Númenor! He naturally had the One Ring, and so very soon dominated the minds and wills of most of the Númenóreans. (I do not think Ar-Pharazôn knew anything about the One Ring. The Elves kept the matter of the Rings very secret, as long as they could. In any case Ar-Pharazôn was not in communication with them. In the _Tale of Years_ III p.364 you will find hints of the trouble: 'the Shadow falls on Númenor. (edit for brevity). The change of names went with a complete rejection of the Elf-friendship, and of the 'theological' teaching the Númenóreans had received from them). (and just a bit later in the letter) ... though reduced to 'a spirit of hatred borne on a dark wind', I do not think one need boggle at this spirit carrying off the One Ring, ..." JRRT 1958



That's the one mentioned I'd guess.


----------



## Eonwe (Mar 21, 2002)

"though reduced to 'a spirit of hatred borne on a dark wind', I do not think one need boggle at this spirit carrying off the One Ring"

holy moley!


----------



## Úlairi (Mar 22, 2002)

Eonwe made an interesting point as to where Sauron would have left the One Ring in Mordor. Around that time I believe that Sauron had the bearers of the Nine Rings under his control and they had become the Nazgul. Perhaps he left it with The Lord of the Nazgul. It says in UT that if The Lord of the Nazgul had seized the One Ring, he would not put it on but instead take it back to its master. Leaving it with him may have been a good idea.


----------

